# An FA fantasy I've entertained



## Gluben (Jan 30, 2011)

Has anybody ever done a tour of America through all 50 states to find, meet and photograph as many BBW and SSBBW webmodels as possible?

It's something I've always thought of doing, like visiting a state for a week. Obviously, I'd need a ton of money, but it's such an interesting thought for me since it would involve meeting so many girls I've made friends with and even more, and just hanging out and recording all my experiences. Sort of a virtual scrapbook and/or love letter to fat-dom.

Am I sounding too fairytale here? I'd love to do it, and I hope those I'd want to visit think the same...any thoughts? :blush:


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Jan 30, 2011)

While you're at it, if you could win the state lottery in each state that would really help finance this Tour de Force.


----------



## Gluben (Jan 30, 2011)

Where do I enter?!?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2011)

It's far more realistic to do something similar yet much more respectable: look up all the regional bashes and get-togethers, and try to attend as many as possible. It's more convenient, to boot.

One would get to meet quite a few desirable ladies from across the country, and have the opportunity to get to know them as more than pixels on a video display. 

I'd considered something of the sort back in my single days -- a motorcycle (or motorhome) road trip to visit with the folks I'd met online, if only over coffee or the like. Might yet do something like that someday, but I'd have company on the trip (and happily so  ).

On the other hand, it hadn't occurred to me to turn it into a series of pinup (or more) photo shoots. I'm neither sufficiently reputable as a photographer, nor charming/wealthy enough, to accomplish that even were I so inclined. 

-Rusty


----------



## Gluben (Jan 30, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> It's far more realistic to do something similar yet much more respectable: look up all the regional bashes and get-togethers, and try to attend as many as possible. It's more convenient, to boot.
> 
> One would get to meet quite a few desirable ladies from across the country, and have the opportunity to get to know them as more than pixels on a video display.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm not either, and I mean I don't mean to make it that professional-looking at all, for that would be doing so many marvellous photographers out of a golden opportunity. 

I mean I'm all for the respectable side of things, but being in the UK makes it difficult. I suppose I could take a gap year, but even then that seems futile. Hence why it's a fantasy really.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (Jan 30, 2011)

I was hoping this was a sexual fantasy..


----------



## Gluben (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't want to admit to the second part of it, but it can be...


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a relatively neat idea. I can see why the appeal is there for you, and why it's a pretty hardcore creative project.

Just to share, I've always had a fantasy I'd love to fulfill one day (though who knows if it'll ever happen...). There's *a certain Pink Floyd poster* which features six ladies sporting Pink Floyd album cover artwork on their backsides. I'd always thought it would be something fiercely sexy and wonderful to have the same album cover artwork, the same scenery and all, except these six ladies of course being exceptionally fat and curvy. I think it would not only appeal to me because of my attraction to fat women, but would add quite a bit more depth due to the beautiful and poetic fat rolls of a fat womans back outlining shades of an album cover.

Just a neat idea I had, too.


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Feb 5, 2011)

There is a photographer who is out there making this happen....I am not sure how many states he has been to, but I did a shoot with him a few years ago, and I know he is still roaming the country because I get his updates regularly. His name is Renaul Hill and he was working on creating a BBW magazine. Here is a pic I did with him years back.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 7, 2011)

Mysti Mountains said:


> There is a photographer who is out there making this happen....I am not sure how many states he has been to, but I did a shoot with him a few years ago, and I know he is still roaming the country because I get his updates regularly. His name is Renaul Hill and he was working on creating a BBW magazine. Here is a pic I did with him years back.



We've heard of quite a few FA photographers out there claiming to either work for Dimensions or BBW Magazine, or creating one.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 7, 2011)

I would like to find one BBW/SSBBW and travel all 50 states with her. :wubu:


----------



## Caleb (Feb 7, 2011)

I too have had this fantasy... would be a dream come true! Maybe it's a UK thing, Gluben?


----------



## The Fez (Feb 7, 2011)

More of a creeper thing


----------



## Caleb (Feb 7, 2011)

I just mean, I've met loads of BBWs on the web and most live in the states. I also want to road trip america, sooooo 1 + 1 = BBWUSA road trip!


----------



## Gluben (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, it does seem a bit creepy I guess, but then don't most fantasies sound like that if you're one of the few that have it? Don't know if it's UK-centric. I guess it's because I have always wanted to go back to America since I went to Disneyworld when I was seven. Never been able to afford it though.


----------



## The Fez (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think the popularity of a fantasy is what determines whether it's creepy or not

The whole idea just comes off as very creepy in itself

But, by all means, go for it, see how far you get, I guess


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't think there's anything wrong with wanting to do it. If a lady thinks it's creepy, they won't meet with you. If they don't- you'll meet them. Maybe it's just because I write, but I'd certainly like to see it written up as a book, with pics.


----------



## Gluben (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, a book would be a nice idea. I would certainly be for that idea too. Just as long as the women agree with the concept, then it's fine to me.


----------

